# Are these early Sting Ray bars?



## Dave K (Dec 26, 2011)

Are these early Sting Ray bars?

Thanks for any info

Dave


----------



## Xcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

They appear to be pre 1970 Stingray bars.Correct shape and spread.Should say Schwinn and have a two digit date beetween the gooseneck mounting knurls.


----------



## Dave K (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help

The knurl is continues with no date.  Does that indicate that they are not Schwinn?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## Xcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

on the right are 1969 and earlier wide type.on the left are 1970 on narrow-tall type.


----------



## Xcruiser (Dec 27, 2011)

Most likely made by Wald.They apparently did manufacture schwinn bars alot.They continue to make aftermarket OEM type bars to this day.
The bars you see on my wifes pink 1967 custom stingray are modern Wald bars,look great and are designed to look like originals in every way.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 29, 2011)

*Schwinn bars*

look like schwinn bars to me. Without measuring its hard to tell 63-64-65. there are VERY subtle differences. In 65 they begain to add Schwinn and in 66 they added schwinn and the date. Pre 65's were a bit generic like there sissybars and seats in 63-64...


----------



## Dave K (Dec 29, 2011)

What do I measure to find the year?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Dec 30, 2011)

*bars*

After looking them over they look like 64's.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Jan 27, 2012)

They look like '64 bars. The knurling on '64 will extend past either side of the gooseneck. Geoff Greene's book has a great picture of what it looks like installed. If they don't extend past the sides and they don't say Schwinn, they are probable generics as Wald usually has their name stamped in the same place as Schwinn.


----------



## 60sstuff (Jan 30, 2012)

*63 - 64 Bars*

All 63 and into last quarter of the 1964 year used these unmarked bars with the long knurling. Late 64's showed up with a shorter knurling with a smooth ring in center of knurl.


----------



## hershey66 (Feb 5, 2012)

I thought 1964 bars turn down where the grips are. These look straight


----------



## 60sstuff (Feb 6, 2012)

*Way Off!*

The turn down or pull back style bars first came out on the 66 fastbacks! All 63/64/65 Stingray bars were straight as shown in the first pics with slight differences.


----------

